# black water extract?



## thaijungle (Jan 14, 2004)

a friend of mine said that i should get some black water extract for my tank. what does the stuff actually do and should i? He told me that it tints the water to a color more like that of rivers in South America but are there any other benefits to it?


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

it'll give your water a tea colored hue to it. benefits is that it'll filter out some of the light making it easier on your P's eyes, and I think it has some benefits for your PH as well (not 100% sure on that one). overall its a cool looking effect that I believe has some benefits for your water parameters. do a search for black water extract in the equipment forum and i'm sure you'll find something. but if you have charcoal in your filters the extract will eventually get filtererd out of your tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It can lower your ph a little and does have some minirals found in amazon waters....i believe.
moved to water chem


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

there is a peat that you can use that would change the water even more


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Its looks pretty cool, but if you are using carbon it only last a day. I used it before add only lasted about a day because my carbo removed it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In simple terms it is a water conditioner that contains vitamins and peat extract that creates a clear natural Amazon-biotope condition in the aquarium. When added a light yellow color will appear.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

BWE actually is subtracted from peat, it contains traces of vital mineral abnd vitamins found in the amazon rivers. it contains humic acid so a slight lowering of ph can occur in the right dosage. for some reason, i believe the vits and mins it enhances your fishs colours over regular use and feeds the live plants in your tank


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i been hereing that black water cools down fish when there krazy and stuff might buy some pretty soon


----------

